# 2013 ALIR results



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I was looking at the around long island regatta results (just finished a few days ago).
It is a PHRF race with multiple divisions.
There were a few of the usual "DNS" or "DNC" boats but I came across a "status" I have not encountered before. A few boats had a status of "RDG" and they had finish times posted. 
What does the "RDG" status stand for?


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

The last in this list is RDG

SCORING ABBREVIATIONS
These abbreviations are recommended for recording the circumstances described:
DNC Did not start; did not come to the starting area
DNS Did not start (other than DNC and OCS)
OCS Did not start; on the course side of the starting line and broke rule 29.1 or 30.1 ZFP 20% penalty under rule 30.2
BFD Disqualification under rule 30.3
SCP Took a scoring penalty under rule 44.3
DNF Did not finish
RAF Retired after finishing
DSQ Disqualification
DNE Disqualification not excludable under rule 88.3(b)
RDG Redress given


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Knute!

I know we have been "DNS", "DNC", "DNF", "RAF" - for hitting finish line marker.
We have even been "OCS" - over the line early.
We don't usually file protests so we haven't been "DSQ" or "RDG".
Often though we are "DFL" - dead forking last.


----------

